# alternative to Kribensis?



## jenga (10 Aug 2010)

I want a pair of smallish cichlids for my community tank, was thinking of Kribensis, but have been told they are too aggressive for my small tetras, rasboras etc.
anyone got a suitable alternative?


----------



## Ed Seeley (10 Aug 2010)

How big's your tank?  Kribs are not aggressive, they just need a big enough tank so that the other fish can get out of the way when they breed.  Any cichlid will seem aggressive in too small a tank when they breed.


----------



## Dan Crawford (11 Aug 2010)

Apistos would be a good choice, but it does depend on your tank size....


----------



## Fred Dulley (11 Aug 2010)

Keyhole Cichlids.
Bolivian Rams.


----------



## jenga (12 Aug 2010)

thanks for responses, tank is 1200x480X625 (LXWXH). Stock is all  SMALL tetras etc.


----------



## Ed Seeley (12 Aug 2010)

A pair of kribs or any other group 1 Pelvicachromis will be fine in a tank that size with small tetras.  You could also go with any of the easier Apistogrammas (though I find them harder work than Pelvicachromis as they don't live as long and aren't as tough IME), Rams (good quality ones though), Bolivian rams, Dwarf acaras, the smallest dwarf pike cichlids and many others.

Personally I'd go with one of the less common Pelvicachromis such as a form of P.taeniatus or P.subocellatus.  Tough, colourful, interesting and unusual.  Perfect cichlids IMO.


----------

